# XML-T6 Fault



## oldskaterdood (Oct 30, 2011)

hi all,

Wanted to see if any one else is getting any greif with their xml t6's, mine goes dim and blinks after about 10-30 mins of use, i swapped batteries and tail caps and still it does it.
I decided it must be the LED so rather than buy a new drop in i just bought a new torch but the new torch does it too. Both torches are fully heat sinked up with aluminium and paste. Are they all bad? Do any of yours fail in this way?
Im a bit worried cuz ive just ordered 3 more for friends at work :/

What happens when the battery protective circuit cuts in? is this what i am experiencing?

Deosnt happen with my bin m tho.


----------



## oldskaterdood (Oct 30, 2011)

The host is Ultrafire WF 501

I would also be interested to hear if you guys own an xml-t6 with no probs, maybe i'll just get a couple of new drop in's.


----------



## yellow (Oct 30, 2011)

its probably not the led, its the driver

what insert is it?
(in short: the cheaper the insert, the higher the chance of problems)


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Oct 30, 2011)

Isn't that the low voltage warning?


----------



## oldskaterdood (Oct 30, 2011)

yellow said:


> its probably not the led, its the driver
> 
> what insert is it?
> (in short: the cheaper the insert, the higher the chance of problems)



This is the flashlight in question.......... 

DX SKU 55241


----------



## oldskaterdood (Oct 30, 2011)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> Isn't that the low voltage warning?



Thanks for your reply, i have better batteries on order ( i hope they're better) maybe this will fix the issue?


----------



## oldskaterdood (Oct 30, 2011)

I have also just ordered 2 of these p60 drop in modules hoping it will fix my issue.......

DX SKU 55026


----------



## RedForest UK (Oct 30, 2011)

They are basically the same drop-in that came with the light. It sounds like your batteries are low and the low voltage is kicking in.. Just get a decent charger and cells, try the Xtar WP2 from manafont and some trustfire 'flames' 2400mah.


----------



## oldskaterdood (Oct 30, 2011)

RedForest UK said:


> They are basically the same drop-in that came with the light. It sounds like your batteries are low and the low voltage is kicking in.. Just get a decent charger and cells, try the Xtar WP2 from manafont and some trustfire 'flames' 2400mah.



Thank you for your help, these are the batteries i have on order...

DX SKU 20392

Looks like i got something right  I'll check out the better charger too, nice 1 !


----------



## oldskaterdood (Nov 6, 2011)

Recieved my trustfire 2.4's and managed to get the xtar from the UK for £15.95 (Torch direct) 

Went on a 90 min bike ride with no problems! Awesome result, thanks guys!

p.s. any1 need any xmlt6 drop in modules


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 6, 2011)

Three posts above have been edited. No DX hyperlinks, please.
Regards,


----------



## oldskaterdood (Nov 7, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> Three posts above have been edited. No DX hyperlinks, please.
> Regards,



Yep ok, no probs. Why though??


----------



## daphdk (Nov 9, 2011)

i have a weird thing with my xml-t6 model is the stl-v2 seems that when i put in 4 cr123's in it's bright as could be but when i put 2 18650's only half the power and i got two diffrent brands of 18650's two are ultrafire 3000mah and other two are trustfire 2400mah they call them the flame ones and i have charged them on two diffrent charger with same results


----------



## Ricky5678 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have three 501B XM-L T6 and so far none have had a blinking fit. On the dimmest setting they will give a decent run for well over 30 hours. I'm used UltraFire 2400mAh 18650 batteries I pushed one up to 48 hrs and the poor battery was 1.6v 
If I was stuck in a mine or someplace I'd rather have this torch than the XR-E Q5 501B as it does better by aver 20 hours on the lowest driver setting.

On high settings these units get really warm so I don't let them go for more than about 15 minutes. If I let them cool down and then continue on, the XM-L T6 will run about 2 hours before the battery drops below 1.7V . It it isn't really performing well all that time, but still has a reasonable output. And not blinking. 

I will have to do some current tests when I have time, but at the moment I'm running some 3200mAh protected batteries and seeing only a very a slight difference in output and it's stays much cooler.

The bad is that many of my recent Ultrafire battery purchases are coming in lower in weight. My older 2400mAh batteries are about 46g, but the newer ones are only 36g. All my protected batteries: 3600mAh, 3200mAh and the 3000mAh come in at only 36g to 38g. Isn't performance relative to weight?
Has anyone tried the Panasonic 2900mAh Battery? But oh yeah, let's see...$12 each vs. $1.75 each???


----------



## Norm (Nov 10, 2011)

Moved to Budget-Lights Norm


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a TrustFire TR-3T6 (3 XMLs) that's a claimed 3800 lumens. When I try to use my various xxxFire 18650s (2400-4000mAH claimed) I get less than a minute on HIGH. I just bought 6 AW IMR 18650s from Lighthound. I just tried out my light while riding my bicycle home last night (3.0 miles) just as bright as the beginning of the ride. It does appear that the IMR type can handle a very heavy drain/pull.:thumbsup: ~JB


----------

